# The PC Grow Box Challenge!



## valuablevariable (Sep 27, 2007)

So weve all heard about this and have heard about people who say they know people who have done this but ive never directly seen that this really works. So my contest suggestion is who can actually grow some bud in a PC grow box, vegitiation and flowering. 
If more than one person goes for it then the fun really begins and we can see who yields more. 
The prize? Well the fact that you might be the first person ever to prove that it can be done. That and ++rep from me and anybody else amazed by it.
Hope somebody accepts the challenge, peace!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would enter if I had something like this...


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 2, 2007)

thats no better than one for 50$ built yourself. I just built one but only for cloning


----------



## valuablevariable (Oct 2, 2007)

oh yeah, i spent 20$ and have 125w enviro


----------



## iToke (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont see how it is possible to flower inside one of those!
Seems far to small 
i will also rep because i don't think it can be done...well finished.


----------



## upinchronic1 (Oct 2, 2007)

if i had the money id be down just to see if its possible to get a yeild that would make it worth it, some dude started a thread while planning on growing from start to finish somwhere here, im following that.


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a PC grow Box I got from HGH, and have been very happy with it...

PC Extra Large Grow Box; Complete System for Growing 4-6 Plants in a Computer Tower Case


----------



## Kassidy (Oct 9, 2007)

you could get an old server case. we got one at my office its about 3ft tall and 6in wide. you could probably only fit one plant in the thing.


----------



## iToke (Oct 9, 2007)

Kassidy said:


> you could get an old server case. we got one at my office its about 3ft tall and 6in wide. you could probably only fit one plant in the thing.



to back up what i said a few posts ago, 3ft -1ft for the light fixtures & half a ft for the pot that leaves you with 1.5ft to flower a plant in lol? thats flowering at like 5-8inches lol..all seems pretty pointless. 
Most you can get out of a 1.5ft plant? i would say about 7g max


----------



## cali-high (Oct 11, 2007)

what you talking about im thinking half pound easy in a pc box really high tech LOL


----------



## HoLE (Oct 11, 2007)

I forget who did the post bring a plant to flower in a shot glass,,but if that can be done,,then why not in a pc case,,it's a matter of Lst and pinching a fine cannabis chopmanship,,I will not be surprised AT ALL if this is accomplished

Keep on Growin

HoLE

hmmm,,wonder if I can get a half pound outta my mouse??


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, KP's shotglass competition faded...it was 
essentially her experiment as no one was entering. Her plant
died and it has yet to be proven that one could do this...

I havent seen it done in a pc case but check out this thread
by closet.cult...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/18800-1st-grow-cabinet-bagseed-cfls.html


----------



## SuperBud (Oct 11, 2007)

Im in , if it ever gets mailed out. Purchased and waiting for the loot. Still looking for 'contestants'?


----------



## SuperBud (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like training....Thats the way to grow in a small space, rock on!


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 10, 2007)

Here we go, the first entry


----------



## r32 (Nov 10, 2007)

I am telling you, throw them right into flower (I mean from the day you cut them). This is my mini jungle. No topping or lst, just mini buds 

Just imagine them in a PC case as they would fit


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 10, 2007)

they're frosty but dry weight is like nothing. now if you could veg for 7 days before flowering and get a shallow water culter going on it might help the cola sizes.

i think i have a tower around here somewhere. i'll get on this pc growing just for the experimentation. mad scientist shit. but you've have to be crazy to pay $800 for that one case. just built the bitch.


----------



## r32 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, no weight at all, but that wasn't the question . Sure you can root them in 24, however the plant will develop quite a bit more overall height. I still think you missed it. I ROOTED these in 12/12.


----------



## Dr. Greenthumb 420 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm new to growing and i don't know much. Can anybody tell me if they think it would be possible to grow bud well in a 3.5x1x1 ft. speaker. Also me and my friend had an idea of building a "tv stand" that we could grow in.


----------



## valuablevariable (Nov 18, 2007)

wow. cool plants, my clone was topped 2 times and flowered early. I think it would give much better results than not training.


----------



## thenextlevel (Dec 14, 2007)

haha this looks fun, i have some small plants in a speaker cab. a tad bigger than a pc tho. i'll be watching this for sure, im interested to see the buds


----------



## mr j2 (Dec 19, 2007)

i started a cfl grow in a SUPER stealth place. the dimensions are about 3x1x2 ft. I have 7 plants sprouted and veg'ed for almost a week now and theyre all looking great so far. Ill probably be using LST on half and FIM'ing the other half. And im only going to veg for 2-3 weeks, depending on how fast they grow. In the end the plants will probably only be 1-1.5 ft. I'll start up a grow journal whenever i invest in a new digital camera. And Im sure growing in a pc tower can be done, you just have to know what youre doing


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 21, 2008)

Dr. Greenthumb 420 said:


> I'm new to growing and i don't know much. Can anybody tell me if they think it would be possible to grow bud well in a 3.5x1x1 ft. speaker. Also me and my friend had an idea of building a "tv stand" that we could grow in.


It is definately possible you will just get a much smaller yield growing in a speaker. Check out my Homemade Cost Efficient growbox in my previous threads and you'll see that it is quite simple to grow bud in a tv stand.


----------



## jutdaman22 (Jan 28, 2008)

i am going to grow for teh first time so i have been reading how to for the past year or so and i came across teh Pc grow box and i was wondering.. isnt it to small to grow in there?? does anyone know the yield posibilities in them? and what kind of seeds would be teh best for this


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 28, 2008)

i have never actually done it myself. the size restrictions make it tough but i think it can be done. i have checked a couple different forums for p.c. grows and only seen a couple of complete grows. they never had more than like a quarter oz for a harvest though.


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 28, 2008)

Using some advanced techinques I'm quite positive you could get at least an ounce. If you started one plant from 12/12 and did a SCRoG, you could easily get an ounce with a 125w or 2 42w bulbs.


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes you can grow, but the yield is so low its not really worth it. I think at most 10gs is more realistic than 1 ounce...


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 29, 2008)

I would put money on being able to scrog one plant in a pc grow box with a yield of over 1/2 ounce. If it had an extra pc tower I would start the challenge today.


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 29, 2008)

half an O is different from a full O, either way im still saying no more than 10, at least first try or two you wouldnt get more. 
Id take the bet..


----------



## raeman1990 (Jan 29, 2008)

i am taking it right now, but i am not using a pc case, i am using a VERY small mini fridge, like one of those cheap ones on ebay. its 13 inches total height, i am lsting from birth in 12/12. i am using 2 40w cfl. 2 fans and a whole lot of luck.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 29, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> half an O is different from a full O, either way im still saying no more than 10, at least first try or two you wouldnt get more.
> Id take the bet..


 i was gonna say the same thing, a half o is a lot different than a whole oz. i think it would be great if someone could grow a oz in a regular pc case but i think it will be difficult to yeild more than a quarter oz. i have been proven wrong before so who knows.


----------



## mal_crane (Jan 29, 2008)

Until I can find an extra pc tower, I've decided to build a box replicating the dimensions of my working tower to prove that you can grow at least a half oz to a full oz inside a pc tower. As soon as I finish constructing the setup, I will start a grow journal for it.


----------



## coler (Feb 7, 2008)

420greenthumb420 how much do u get from a harvest with your pc grow box? I just bought the hgh stealth pc box that holds 1to3 plants cant wait to use it. is it worth the money? r u getting a couple pounds each time u grow? write me back pz


420greenthumb420 said:


> I have a PC grow Box I got from HGH, and have been very happy with it...
> 
> PC Extra Large Grow Box; Complete System for Growing 4-6 Plants in a Computer Tower Case


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 16, 2008)

hey i have a grow just for fun in a pc case, 3 40w cfl's. started in veg, turned to flower after a week. check it out.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/48597-micro-pc-grow-done-right.html


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 16, 2008)

wow...yall be spending hella money for some shit yall could do yourselves....


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah i spent very little for my grow, free pc case, 3 2$ light sockets, free extension cord, 3 40w cfl 25$.. plastic cups, free soil, and some electrical know-how


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 16, 2008)

no, i mean the premade setups/systems!


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah there really isn't much sense in buying a brand new premade pc stealth grow when you can make your own for about 1/10 of the cost, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 17, 2008)

i mean im not knocking or anything.... but i went to a link for a pc stealth box...

man they wanted like $900-1600 bucks

like WTF!!!

for that money....you could find your OWN tower and trick it out with ALL THE high tech gadgets and still come out cheaper!


----------



## Cearid (Feb 17, 2008)

I shit you not, mine cost maybe $50. Most of that was for bulbs... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/49052-5-weeks-counting.html
$900-1600, I'd just take the money and buy a pound...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 17, 2008)

PC Extra Large Grow Box; Complete System for Growing 4-6 Plants in a Computer Tower Case


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> PC Extra Large Grow Box; Complete System for Growing 4-6 Plants in a Computer Tower Case


 yep i have seen this one before. no way would i pay that. i am not good at building stuff but i know i could gut out a tower and build one for cheaper.


----------



## Cearid (Feb 17, 2008)

That would be a good start but the pots look really small. Is that a HID bulb I didn't look. That looks like a server tower. I would like to get my hands on a server tower they can be upwards of two feet tall. 
I like how the door opens on that one. I think I might use that idea on my second grow. 
All-in-all thats pretty sweet but way too much money...


----------



## past times (Feb 17, 2008)

just saw the post. i am definitely in and building your own is the best way to go. i picked up the largest box i could find at a local computer shop. $50 with a fan. had to gut it but that was half the fun. anyway. i have .75 sq ft of floor space under a 70wat hps. if everything trains right, i think it is possible to get at least three quarters. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/50410-pc-grow-plan-what-do.html


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Feb 18, 2008)

I got a little over 1/2 oz from low ryder on my last harvest. I messed it up my over pruning, and waited to long to flower. I am sure i'll get at least 3/4 out out the hgh box next time around.


----------



## past times (Feb 18, 2008)

i was just thinking lowrider would be perfect in these pc's.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 18, 2008)

that pc grow thing is a rip..950!!!!!!! that is only a decent cfl, and those pots are WAY too small, you might as well build one from scratch and buy a 600w hps for the hell of it


----------



## Dats (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow for $950 they dont even put mylar in it lol.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 20, 2008)

seriously talk about 1/10 of the price, try 7/190 of the price (thats what i spent on my pc)


----------



## valuablevariable (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine cost around 20$, pc case, fan, 125W light and reflective lining


----------



## Cearid (Feb 21, 2008)

I spent more money on light bulbs than anything else..
all-in-all, about $35. That got me lights for veg and flowering.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 21, 2008)

pc buddss>>>>>


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 24, 2008)

> r u getting a couple pounds each time u grow?


 ha are you kidding me, any one who gets a pound in a regular sized pc case IS A GOD!!!!!


----------



## valuablevariable (Feb 25, 2008)

Im starting new PC grow from 2 clones, topped.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2008)

Here Im growing inside a 1977 old school norad 2000 mulri processor lab computer. These are about 8 feet tal 5 feet wide and 7 feet across lol


----------



## valuablevariable (Feb 25, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Here Im growing inside a 1977 old school norad 2000 mulri processor lab computer. These are about 8 feet tal 5 feet wide and 7 feet across lol


? cant be serious right?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2008)

Its a joke as those computers took up entire rooms so I figured a room sized grow would fit in there.. ya know ha ha funny.amused me anyways


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Its a joke as those computers took up entire rooms so I figured a room sized grow would fit in there.. ya know ha ha funny.amused me anyways


 that would be some funny shit. real stealthy, big ass computers the size of a bus with plants growing in em lol. i think i am gonna start selling them as pc grow boxes.


----------



## poita930 (Apr 26, 2008)

Cearid said:


> I shit you not, mine cost maybe $50. Most of that was for bulbs... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/49052-5-weeks-counting.htmluild
> $900-1600, I'd just take the money and buy a pound...


 
hey man just wondering if u could send me a list of all the items u need and instrutions on how to build the pc grow box sry bout this but i am ew at growing and i really want to do it thanks mate....

CHEERS


----------



## intelinside (Aug 1, 2008)

im starting next week, i plan to grow 1 plant in my pc, scrog style


----------



## cd001111 (Sep 22, 2008)

Here you go, I didn't keep track of the cost. It's in my Garage. it's 9 sq feet and 72" high. Oh, I can't spell look.


----------



## TGFW21 (Sep 23, 2008)

the best case size to use is a server tower case


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 23, 2008)

Im not doing it again for the contest, but I did it once in an antec 900 case with 5 40W CFL lights, soft white.

2 plants one week veg yielded about half ounce per, took 9 weeks.

shoulda taken pics.


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 24, 2008)

cd001111 said:


> Here you go, I didn't keep track of the cost. It's in my Garage. it's 9 sq feet and 72" high. Oh, I can't spell look.


Thats a nice room but it doesnt really fit here on the PC box thread.

@ tyrant - I would have liked to have seen your plants, gj though


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

ok I have a question , even if I don't have a spare computer case could I use the mesurment specs to build a gorw area the size of a computer case?


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 24, 2008)

Its all just for fun so if you want i suppose, but look into ebay, there some PCs for under 10$.


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> Its all just for fun so if you want i suppose, but look into ebay, there some PCs for under 10$.


I would but I can't afford $10 I'll just use the mesurments of my computer cans for my grow , i can't use my comp case because then I can't go on my comp then lol


----------

